# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Is anyone buying from the MakerBot Digital Store?

## Flixtix

Has anyone here purchased anything from the MakerBot Digital Store yet?  To me it just seems pointless so far.  How is going to pay for designs of figurines?

----------


## DrLuigi

I doubt it, As you can get any 3D stl file from anywhere,

I do hope that they wont make a habbit of a digital store and wont change Thingiverse as a shop,

----------


## ToyMakerRon

> I doubt it, As you can get any 3D stl file from anywhere,
> 
> I do hope that they wont make a habbit of a digital store and wont change Thingiverse as a shop,


I have no clue what their plans are with the Digital Store.  It seems pointless to me.  It's funny because MakerBot posts stuff on Thingiverse too.  The thing is, the designs they post themselves on Thingiverse are much nicer than the corny figurines that they post on the Digital Store.  Best of all, the Thingiverse designs are free.

----------


## Hall_of_Famer

I have a feeling that MakerBot has some different plans for their store, that we haven't seen yet.  I'm hoping so at least  :Smile:

----------

